# Baltimore SUBS (wanted)



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

Im looking at picking up a number of new accounts spread throughout the baltimore area, from pikesville, towson, city, catonsville, owings mills, and a few other areas as well.

If your interested in picking up some extra work CLICK HERE

Pay will be between $45-$75 per hr + .11c per mile.


----------



## bounty21061 (Sep 12, 2005)

i'm looking at your rates they seem low for around here for subs min should be 75.00 a hour with their own truck does that rate also mean if somene has their own insurance some people would burn that in gas in a hour going all the way out there


----------



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

not sure where your going with the insurance issue, but the pay varies of course depending on location, site, time, truck, shovel, salt, mag, and route of course. It all varies... These are just ball park numbers. Hopefuly people in the local area will step up, not my fault if someone wants to drive from waldorf to baltimore county to plow. 


BESIDES, I couldnt get back into my original post to change the pricing after I posted it and recalculated the numbers.


----------



## bounty21061 (Sep 12, 2005)

i'm going with the insurance because i see it on your app .what would the per hour be without insurance.if i don't need it then i wont get it i'm from glen burnie 2 what part you from


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Truthfully 75 and hour is a bit low this year for somene with experience and insurance. Will you be paying people differently for bulk verses bagged salt?


----------



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

Either I can provide the salt or the cost(s) will be reimbursed / pay will also be increased if you salt.

If its something your interested in simply fill out the app, if your not then dont.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

sounds good to me.


----------



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

*ALL INTERESTED*;

In our attempt to contact those that inquired about subbing I was told by our computer tech that some of the information provided by those that applied did not get recorded, such as phone numbers and or emails. Apparently their was a coding issue on the web site which recorded selected portions of the information only. I was also told that this has since been corrected.

I apologize for the inconvenience and ask that those people who already applied please re-apply so that I can get all the information and make contact as well.

Thank you.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

You location field is not working correctely as it will not let you put in howard county.


----------

